# Wifi Photo? to HDMI  and your experience?



## menglor (Sep 20, 2018)

My wife is my photographer, she is really good at what she does.  but I want to change a few things to make it a little more high tech, and make it easier for her.

I have been experimenting with the idea of having a setup where by you take a picture and the the picture is displayed on the PC or a TV.

I want her to be able to see if the photo is out of focus are maybe a problem, since its eating her time.

The current Camera we have works "only OK" ,  its connected to my Tablet, and she takes a picture on the tablet and the photo is uploaded and displayed on the Tablet.

But the Camera is having a focusing issue, and its only 10"

Has anyone ever attempted this?


My ultimate goal would be to have the Camera,  point , shoot and then display on the 32" LCD in the room.  as a 1 shot process.  

Right now I can have that happen, but you have to change the settings to go to media mode which is an extra step, and it gets in the way of production.

input and peoples Experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr_Fixdit (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi Stephan
I can offer an opinion, I have and use Canon brand cameras.  Their newest batch have wifi/App enabled options.  These offer the ability to see live through the camera, control the camera's functions and take the picture from the app and then to down load the full image to the wireless device.  So the Canon/Nikon/Sony et al conversation is very similar to the Ford/Chevy/Dodge I am fairly sure the other brands may offer some of the same type connections/ controls.  

Wish you well on your Pen photography adventures!!
Rick


----------



## moke (Dec 21, 2018)

I have owned/worked at a studio for 41 years now.  We try to be pro-active with software/hardware to a point.  You can sink tons of cash into products that may or may not work.  I did invest in a wifi card a couple years ago, that would send my images from the camera to my graphics lab.  It works about only 95% of the time....it would not receive  an image or two per session...invariably it would be the one we wanted. It would be on the card, which we would then download, so it proved to be somewhat futile.  Our building is brick with a steel span "rafters"  and the CS people blamed it on that.  I have not gotten one of the latest generation wifi camera, so I can not speak to their reliability....but I have heard from another photogragher that the Nikon works well.    Like Mr Fixdit I have always used Canon.

Also depending on your lens and the focal length 10" may be to close for that lens to function....if it performs reliably at further distances, that may be closer than or right on it's limits......You may try different distances and focal lengths.  With zoom lenses it can be tricky to max magnification.  Just experiment, you'll get it...


----------



## menglor (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey guys.

Since posting this question, someone pointed me to a open source piece of software that works great with my Nikon dc3000,    I will dig up the name and post it later.

it really does everything I needed.


----------



## MDWine (Dec 24, 2018)

menglor said:


> . . . Since posting this question, someone pointed me to a open source piece of software that works great with my Nikon dc3000 . . .


 
I'd be interested in what you found.  I'm a Nikon shooter, and the 750 has a wifi capability, but I can only fire with the phone app.  I can't make focus or manual adjustments from the phone.

I haven't concentrated on it being a portrait/wedding shooter, but lately I want to do more light painting, and the remote capability would fit right in.


----------



## Lathemaster (Dec 24, 2018)

I use a Canon Rebel T3i and a DSLR WiFi controller with a Android tablet

Check it out here ----> https://dslrcontroller.com/


----------



## chartle (Dec 24, 2018)

Does it help putting the pic on the TV?

Here is my first thought on this. Whats the resolution of the TV? Is it 4K? It maybe less than the resolution of the tablet. My 3 year old Samsung S7 has a resolution of 2560x1440. My new TV is 1920x1080 because thats all it has to be.

Bigger is not always clearer. Also with a tablet you can easily zoom in with 2 fingers. 

I may be totally off base but just keep this in mind.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 24, 2018)

> But the Camera is having a focusing issue, and its only 10"



This statement is confusing to me. Is she taking the photos with the Tablet with a tablet camera? 

Better to answer - which camera model does she have?


----------



## menglor (Dec 24, 2018)

so the App I found was :

Easy to use, free solution for complex camera control | digiCamControl

basically, i run it on the laptop, with my TV plugged into the HDMI port and the Camera plugged into the USB port.

its been a while since I used it, but basically.

I take a picture with the camera,  it bring it up on th latop and the TV so I can see photo's "real time" 

I did find something that let me take pictures withe the ipad/tablet. but I struggled with it.

again its been a while since I have used it. its my wife's calling to take the photo's for me.

she delete's all photo's she doesnt like after taking them, so she isnt taking 400 pictures and only 10 are usable.

for me thats its weight in gold.


I should mention, this works on the older camera's because its the App thats downloading the photo's 

I like the idea of upgrading the camera, I just couldnt defend the expense right now.

so its breathed new life into my DSLR


----------

